# Donkey Issue



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 26, 2008)

ok, i worked with my donkeys lastnight, and they had been going really good. and now when i ask them to trot, they move to the left and ignore my cuse, i try and use my whip to encorage them to move forward, and they only refuse to go forward, Sometimes they will reare, i just give in and try and coax them, but that dosn't help. Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## krissy3 (Oct 7, 2008)

so if you ask them to trot in a round pen or on a lunge line will they?? I have a Donkey that I almost donated to the butcher yesterday after watching him pick up my new filly by the neck and drag her around the pasture. He is 30 and almost as stubburn as I am. Sometimes (always) when he doesnt want to do something he will plant his feet, or dodge where you want him to go. I get fed up , but I have seen a man with the pacients of a saint , ask him nicely , and quietly , and he will go. If it were me with your problem I would go back to ground driving , and round pen work. lots of reward to doing what you ask.

good luck


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 7, 2008)

First off, I dont use whips EVER, I encourage them by voice command. You need to go back to ground work and start over, just like your donkey has never been trained to do what you are asking him to do.Also, make sure you end it on a good note and with you succeeding or your donk will know he "has you pegged " and can get his own way. Also, while training dont use treats, use alot of praise, and your donk will know he has done right. Corinne


----------

